# Blackstone labs euphoria RX?



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

Has anyone tried this yet? Trying to get a feel for it and some reviews that are on the Blackstone forums or website.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Oct 22, 2014)

I haven't but a close friend of mine has ... Says 6 caps is his sweet spot and it gives a really nice chill Xanax feel to it. Nothing "euphoric" though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

Gah. I heard some people saying it was super euphoric, like mdma type stuff... For about 40 minutes lol


----------



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

But the fact that it's legal, and won't leave me hung over.. And has such s short life, I'm interested


----------



## perarded123 (Oct 23, 2014)

yea it sounds dope lol


----------



## CG (Oct 23, 2014)

If only flathead would weigh in...


----------

